# help please!! gyno lumps - 6 months after cycle :



## Alpha123 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi

I posted on here a while back as I done an anavar and primo cycle back in April / may last year (49mg var ed, 300mg primo ew). From what I gather I had bunk gear as I had sensitive / saw nipples whilst coming to the end of my 10 week cycle and took tamoxifen which took the pain etc away (I understand from what I was taking I shouldn't get any gyno symptoms as it shouldn't aromatise). My nipples would lactate when squeezed, so I stopped squeezing them as I know playing with them makes things worse! I took American ginseng, samE and mucuna pruriens to try and rid the lactating and it did reduce it. Now just before Christmas I felt a small pea sized lump under both of my nipples, no pain or itchiness just a lump. I left it for a few days but kept a close eye on them, they seemed to be growing so I made an app at the docs. I had my bloods done and try came back as saying all levels were within guidelines apart from my FSH levels which were just over the 'high' limit. 12.4 if I remember correctly. I have been told to wait a couple of moths to have another blood test to compare and see if my body is 'sorting itself out'! This blood test is 4 weeks away and I don't think I can wait that long! Now these lumps are getting bigger and I can't leave it any longer, it's affecting me big time, In my relationship, my work, just life in general! I need to know what to do to get rid of these lumps as I don't want to leave it 'til it's too late!!

Advice would be very much appreciated, whether you have had past experience or are clued up on this, I would be so grateful for any help on what to do!!

Thanks in advance guys


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

49mg of var ?

if the gear was bunk its not gyno .

milky nipples would be prolactin issues .

you need to go see your gp asap he/she will sort you out .


----------



## BigTonle (Dec 30, 2011)

like this?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Either take 20mg nolva ED to stop it getting worse or hop on the letro and try and reverse it!


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

BigTonle said:


> like this?


That is some F*cked up repugnant sh*t. Samuel L Jackson-Pulp fiction


----------



## BigTonle (Dec 30, 2011)

jjcooper said:


> That is some F*cked up repugnant sh*t. Samuel L Jackson-Pulp fiction


lol


----------



## Scholar (Oct 7, 2011)

ewen said:


> 49mg of var ?
> 
> if the gear was bunk its not gyno .
> 
> ...


thats the worst gyno/prolactin issue ive ever seen. has that guy heard of nolva, what is he thinking


----------



## Alpha123 (Aug 8, 2011)

It should have read 40mg var, it was a typo, but I thought that would go without saying - obv not!

Thanks re the letro, what doses should I take, for how long and what affects will it have on me etc etc? honestly, all constructive feedback is gratefully received!!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Alpha123 said:


> It should have read 40mg var, it was a typo, but I thought that would go without saying - obv not!
> 
> Thanks re the letro, what doses should I take, for how long and what affects will it have on me etc etc? honestly, all constructive feedback is gratefully received!!


2.5mg letro ED until lumps/symptoms etc have gone then stay on for another week to be sure.....If no improvement after 3-4 weeks then its not going to!

Once finished on the letro you either need to take 20mg nolva ED for a week or 2..... or aromasin at 25mg ED for a week then 12.5mg ED for another week...This will prevent oestrogen rebound(hopefully!!)

Letro may kill your libido and dry you out, sore joints etc...not everyone gets this though, what brand letro have you got or planning on getting?

Best with pharma letro for sure.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Alpha123 said:


> It should have read 40mg var, it was a typo, but I thought that would go without saying - obv not!
> 
> Thanks re the letro, what doses should I take, for how long and what affects will it have on me etc etc? honestly, all constructive feedback is gratefully received!!


oh excuse me for reading 49mg as 49mg and not 40mg ffs although it goes without saying that your post is read as it is written not fcuking guessed - obv not!

novaldex will do nothing for prolactin based gyno .

letro will not reverse gyno or doctors would prescribe instead of surgery .

as said see a doctor .


----------



## Alpha123 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks guys

Hotdog - Thanks for your advice re the letro. I haven't a clue where I can get it from or what brand is best?? unless I go to my docs and tell them I need it. What would you recommend? I'm at the end of my tether now, I've only had them for 1 month (just over) but i don't want them to get any bigger / visible. Just need this sorting but don't want to rush into the first thing someone says to do if that makes sense, want to make sure in doing the best thing ... ?!

Ewan - thanks, I've already booked an appointment for next week. Do you have past experience to back up the fact hat letro does not reverse gyno? Not being funny, just want to understand it all a bit more. I've read that letro and dostinex run together blast the gyno and in most cases kill it all together? I did not mean to come across as rude but I always find on forums that there's always someone with something to say that is neither constructive or helpful. Thought it would be obv that I wouldn't have been able to take 49mg of var.that's all, so I apologise ..


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Been to the Docs as I got a lump after six months aas free. Found out I have a Hormone imbalance and they can treat that but not bothered with the gyno as its cosmetic and will go in time they think!!!!

Be firm with them it may be down to the hospital and some areas treat it better than others.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Alpha123 said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Hotdog - Thanks for your advice re the letro. I haven't a clue where I can get it from or what brand is best?? unless I go to my docs and tell them I need it. What would you recommend? I'm at the end of my tether now, I've only had them for 1 month (just over) but i don't want them to get any bigger / visible. Just need this sorting but don't want to rush into the first thing someone says to do if that makes sense, want to make sure in doing the best thing ... ?!
> 
> Ewan - thanks, I've already booked an appointment for next week. Do you have past experience to back up the fact hat letro does not reverse gyno? Not being funny, just want to understand it all a bit more. I've read that letro and dostinex run together blast the gyno and in most cases kill it all together? I did not mean to come across as rude but I always find on forums that there's always someone with something to say that is neither constructive or helpful. Thought it would be obv that I wouldn't have been able to take 49mg of var.that's all, so I apologise ..


be as rude as you like mate 

so you have prolactin based gyno , gabergoline/dostinex will stop it .

ive never had gyno so have 0 experience however if it could be killed then surgery would not be the only option .

listing some links for you to read ..

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/145873-lovely-letro-gyno-reversal-log.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/48389-gynecomastia-male-breast-development.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gynecomastia


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Get letro from United pharmacies and you can get caber or prami from all day chemist

@ewen there a few on here who have reversed gyno with letro, Hackskii being one of them...personally it did nothing for mine but that could be down to the brand as it wasnt pharma grade. In fact nolva has done more for mine and i was lactating too


----------



## Skips (Feb 3, 2012)

I've fought off gyno twice. My most recent aftermath got rid of it after it being there for like 6-7 months, I did it doing;

1mg letrozole for 4 weeks, but 2 weeks into the letrozole I added in 20mg nolvadex per day and continued the nolvadex for 4 weeks, so it's a 6 week total and got rid of it. When I say got rid of it, it's like smaller than a pea, still there a bit but it's a lot better than the lump that was like some kind of small brazil nut haha.

Letrozole is the bomb, I used alpha pharma and just some british pharmaceutical tamoxifen.


----------



## Skips (Feb 3, 2012)

I've fought off gyno twice. My most recent aftermath got rid of it after it being there for like 6-7 months, I did it doing;

1mg letrozole for 4 weeks, but 2 weeks into the letrozole I added in 20mg nolvadex per day and continued the nolvadex for 4 weeks, so it's a 6 week total and got rid of it. When I say got rid of it, it's like smaller than a pea, still there a bit but it's a lot better than the lump that was like some kind of small brazil nut haha.

Letrozole is the bomb, I used alpha pharma and just some british pharmaceutical tamoxifen.


----------



## Alpha123 (Aug 8, 2011)

Twisted said:


> Been to the Docs as I got a lump after six months aas free. Found out I have a Hormone imbalance and they can treat that but not bothered with the gyno as its cosmetic and will go in time they think!!!!
> 
> Be firm with them it may be down to the hospital and some areas treat it better than others.


This is pretty much what my docs said to me! Am going back this week to be firmer with them to see if there's anything they can do, if not I'll do my own research and try and sort it myself!! Has yours gone now??


----------



## Alpha123 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi guys, had appointments with the endocrinologist and he just wants to see me again in 3 months, all is 'ok' apparently. He was more concerned that my FSH levels were higher than normal so wanted to see of my body was correcting itself and bringing it all back into balance. He said the lumps are small. But they are getting to me so much now! I don't know what to do! I don't want to mess my hormones up any more than they are now but I don't want to carry on like this! People say they can't see it of I ask, but I know it's there and it does my head in! Someone pleas help me!'


----------

